# General beekeeping > Everything and anything >  'The Behavioural Ecology of Swarming in Honey Bees'

## prakel

Another interesting Honey Show video by Juliana Rangel:

*The Behavioural Ecology of Swarming in Honey Bees*

https://youtu.be/CgRXu-N2VLA

--------------
Although not directly related, this 2005 Moritz paper could be tied in to the first part of the Rangel talk...

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...wEPFz5MiYMTKsg

*Rare royal families in honeybees,  Apis mellifera*

----------

